# my piranha lost an eye



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i love watching my piranha fight, but i hate when they loose their eyes. this is the second time this has happened. i feed them so dont think they are eating eachother because they are hungry. now does anyonw know if the eyes grow back or what happeneds? does anyone have detailed pictures of a mature fish that lost its eye at young? im curious as to what it looks like.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

no eyes cannot regenerate so sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

an eye does not grow back .i used to have a red with only one eye it was ok no problems with it .it actually made it go for food quicker than the rest and sometimes it likes to be away from the others but did shoal well when it wanted to .i think loosing an eye changed it personality a bit.i would treat it to stop it getting infected and keep an eye out (no pun intended) for any more aggresion toward it as they may pick on it until it is healed .you may have to isolate it for a bit until it gets better if this happens
dixon


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Just keep a close eye on it, and make sure it doesn't get picked on.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that sucks sorry to hear about your p losing an eye.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.









MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> no eyes cannot regenerate so sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry to hear about your P losing an eye but i bet it'll do fine with the rest of the pack.

Joe


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> Just keep a close eye on it










Good one!









How awesome it would be if eyes grew back. I would be poking mine out constantly just for kicks.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

my piranha lost its eye and now he's the meanest motha in the tank. He also gets to the food quicker as someone mentioned above.


----------

